# Online shopping in english



## Sarah GF (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a reputable online retailer that delivers 'gifts' within China. Interested in nice toiletries, wine and kids toys...not for the same person I should add! 

Need english language and prefer delivery within in the country in order to minimise shipping costs, avoid customs complications or import duty etc.

Thanks,

Sarah


----------



## janezh (Apr 24, 2014)

you may try amazon.cn it is both in english and chinese version )


----------



## sheldoncl (Mar 16, 2015)

Taobao is pretty much THE site for shopping in China. So if I were u i'd spend some time seeing if you can find some retailers on the site that have good reviews/rating.

Ive looked into it some because I've wanted to do the same- buy and send gifts etc, 
delivered to whoever, within China. plus just get cheap things for myself, especially for furnishing an apartment that only came with basics..
I moved last year to the Jiangsu province.

A big prob of course is the language barrier. There are agents and some guides I found to help use taobao but they only go so far.

I did read tho that there is supposed to be a new English taobao site, at least as of late last year.. there was a decent write up of it on another expat/news site- knowmadic news, it had some other links that came in handy for field guides in english for taobao..

Anyway I ended up having friends help me out as that simplified the process, so i'm not really sure how taobao compares to amazon.cn 
for things like delivery..or about specific retailers to recommend. just gotta give it a shot.


----------

